# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Драйверы и прошивки BIOS >  BIOS(ы) для видеокарт!! Обновление!!

## yura2603

Всем привет!!! на сайте MSI появился новый биос для видяхи *N260GTX-T2D896-OC* версии *1.6* и больно уж интересное у него расширение **.nvr (177116.nvr)* так вот, как не пытался прошить его, ничего не получилось, в *NiBiTor.v5.0* он вообще не открывается, а если откроется то коряво и пусто, так вот вопросИ Кто прошивал этот биос отзовитесь, почему при прошивке *nvflash* ругается что типа вендор не понятный и сбрасывает прошивку, 

http://www.msi.com/index.php?func=do...0&prod_no=1488
BIOS Type	NVIDIA VGA BIOS	File Size	386KB
Version	1.16	Update Date	2009-02-12
Description	Update information: to optimize the performance of cooling fan 
Update process:
1. Please download the file NV177MS.116.nvr.zip to your PC.
2. Decompress it.
3. Run nvflash program.

----------


## yura2603

Я так понял что никто не прошивал этот биос, или это великая тайна :D

----------


## Hanacuk

как это вообще может повлиять на видюху?

----------


## White_foxSA

> как это вообще может повлиять на видюху?


Может увеличиться производительность(не сильно), надежность(не сильно)

----------


## nicolas140993

не пробовал скачать свежую nvflash?

----------

